# Best Brand of Interior Paint.



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Benjamin Moore is always my favorite child. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have 2 choices. Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore. Anything beyond that is at least an hour away. 

I prefer Sherwin Williams. I just prefer the way it goes on the wall. My preference.

As someone said, the pricing is annoying to say the least. Last year a customer got better prices than I did. I wasn't too happy. They switched me to his pricing. Something is wrong when a guy that buys 1 gallon a year gets a price 20% better than I do.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

At a local SW store a contractor did a test with Behr Premium plus, SW Emerald and BM Regal. Semigloss white over preprimed 4 1/2" wide casing 1 brush coat, trim was vertical when painted. Behr looked like sprayed on perfect finish, BM had minor brush marks and needed a 2nd coat, SW looked terrible. That Emerald just would not lay flat at all, did not get as hard as the other 2, Behr was half the price of the other 2 paints.

The only response from the SW guy was the emerald should have been sprayed on. WTF?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

rrk said:


> At a local SW store a contractor did a test with Behr Premium plus, SW Emerald and BM Regal. Semigloss white over preprimed 4 1/2" wide casing 1 brush coat, trim was vertical when painted. Behr looked like sprayed on perfect finish, BM had minor brush marks and needed a 2nd coat, SW looked terrible. That Emerald just would not lay flat at all, did not get as hard as the other 2, Behr was half the price of the other 2 paints.
> 
> The only response from the SW guy was the emerald should have been sprayed on. WTF?


Should have used Pro Classic.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Should have used Pro Classic.


Which one? there is 2, another dumb thing SW does. 2 Paints same name.

The paint had to dry within 30 days of application.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

EricBrancard said:


> Benjamin Moore. Regal Select mostly but I have used most of the product line. Even the Ultra Spec 500 is good stuff.


I have a Sherman-Williams and a Benjamin Moore store literally across the street from each other and which I have an account at both.

The Regal select in the ultra spec 500 or the two brands I used the most. Great stuff to work with


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

rrk said:


> Which one? there is 2, another dumb thing SW does. 2 Paints same name.
> 
> The paint had to dry within 30 days of application.


Alkyd, it works better. 

Yeah, the 30 day thing is what it is. Our pricing here is much better with them than BM. I have no complaints with SW like a lot on here do.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

builditguy said:


> I have 2 choices. Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore. Anything beyond that is at least an hour away.
> 
> I prefer Sherwin Williams. I just prefer the way it goes on the wall. My preference.
> 
> As someone said, the pricing is annoying to say the least. Last year a customer got better prices than I did. I wasn't too happy. They switched me to his pricing. Something is wrong when a guy that buys 1 gallon a year gets a price 20% better than I do.


Yup. My point exactly. I went in on a Sunday afternoon once about a year ago and the guy scanned the 20 gallons of paint I was buying and looked at the computer strangely..."Strange. You pay more per gallon than the normal price. You should come in when the manager is here and ask them if they can adjust your pricing because I can't do anything about it"...didn't walk out of there with the paint after that, haven't bought much of anything from there since then. The manager called me the next day asking when I was going to pick up the paint they mixed, I said when it's discounted to next to nothing for wasting my time. I got it all later that day for next to nothing.

Why don't they just do a normal price schematic...you buy 100 gallons/year, your discount automatically goes to xx% off, you buy 1,000 gallons/year (or $***x/year), etc...instead it's "go waste your time arguing with the manager on a good day and they'll lower your price, but keep checking because maybe it'll go up next week"


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Alkyd, it works better.
> 
> Yeah, the 30 day thing is what it is. Our pricing here is much better with them than BM. I have no complaints with SW like a lot on here do.


Let's see now, I can use ProClassic at over $60 gal and take 2 days to paint 2 coats and wait 30 to dry 

or 

Buy either BM Regal and do 2 coats in 1 day and have minor brush marks for $52 gallon

or

Behr Premium Plus Ultra and do 2 coats ( or possibly even 1 coat ) in 1 day and have zero brush marks for $28 gallon

I am not a rocket scientist but I think I know which one I would pick


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I pay $42gal for Regal Select.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I just might may buy some Behr, BM and SW and do my own comparison. Hmm. Stay tuned.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

kirkdc said:


> I just might may buy some Behr, BM and SW and do my own comparison. Hmm. Stay tuned.


You should, I was surprised to see that other test.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

rrk said:


> Let's see now, I can use ProClassic at over $60 gal and take 2 days to paint 2 coats and wait 30 to dry
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Well we get Pro Classic for much closer to $40 a gallon than $60 for starters. And I've painted two coats of Pro Classic in the same day plenty of times. I know what it says, we rarely follow it, and we have never had a problem that way.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

kirkdc said:


> Wow.Maybe its change then. Last time I used it was about 10 years ago...it was the worse and a few contractor friends (painters) wouldn't use the stuff either.
> 
> I'm going with Benji Moore, Regal.


Actually, I was just BSing about that.

I think I am funny, not many others do though.

Andy.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

EricBrancard said:


> I pay $42gal for Regal Select.


I was getting BM Advance for $40. Then our store was bought out by a competitor and closed. Now all we have locally is SW and bLowes. :cursing:


----------

